# So, I did something a bit unusual....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I picked up this: 1995 Gibson Jr _body. _I've encountered only a few Juniors of this ilk from that era and none in Cherry (all TV Yellow, as pictured below). They were pre-Custom Shop Jrs w/ an offset wraptail & inlaid Gibson logo. They're terrific guitars with just one shortcoming (IMHO): a far-too-slim neck carve.

So along comes this and I can't resist. It has one _minor_ downside however: No neck. Or, given the skinny originals, is that an upside? So here I am then, looking to add a neck with a custom carve ('55?). I guess I'm looking for input then: What would you suggest the next steps be? Is this a feasible idea or a just bad move altogether? Who/Where should I turn to for a custom neck built/installed for this bad boy? All idea and opinions are welcome and I'm not above having my judgement questioned if the notion seems far too fanciful...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I don’t know if this is feasible but builder Mike Potvin does a DC jr. (El Camino ‘58) and also sells templates so he may take a special order(?). I haven’t played his instruments but the El Camino has been on my list for some time. Jerome @zztomato also builds but not sure if that is in his wheelhouse.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Contact some top notch shops and ask who they would recommend to build a replacement neck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just bolt on a Tele neck and Bob's yer Uncle.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I know the bricks and mortar shop is gone but Gord Mylks still runs Kingston Guitar Shop on Reverb. If he couldn't do it (I know he trained as a luthier) I bet he'd know somebody good in your neck of the woods.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

@Silvertone ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

@Jimmy_D ?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Warmoth?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I would ask Peter @Silvertone 
Or Lewis @ east city guitar co in Peterborough.
Lewis has a stash of reclaimed rosewood and some Honduran mahogany (I was eyeballing it and drooling the last time I was there).

Nathan


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Go buy a chunk of Mahogany and DIY? If I didn't have a lot of cash in it I'd give it a go. Of course at my speed it would take two years.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Mike Spicer at The Peghead


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Used to be at the Guitar Clinic


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I appreciate Milkman's well-intentioned suggestion, that body will not accommodate a bolt-on neck, without some serious routing.

I think the suggestions from experienced builders, or past clients of such builders, are good ones. The deciding factors will be:
a) their availability and timelines (e.g., are you willing to wait, say, 8 months until their backlog is cleared up?);
b) price;
c) their relative experience with various carves, particularly the carve/profile you feel you would want.

So, if you feel you'd like a soft V, and one of them feels confident and experienced with that sort of profile, that's a vote for them. If you have tried a "compound radius" neck on other guitars and liked it, maybe one of them is better-versed in such matters than the other.

BTW, good-looking body.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> I picked up this: 1995 Gibson Jr _body. _I've encountered only a few Juniors of this ilk from that era and none had the Cherry finish (all were TV Yellow, as pictured below). They were pre-Custom Shop Jrs w/ an offset wraptail & inlaid Gibson logo. They're terrific guitars with just one shortcoming (IMHO): a far-too-slim neck carve.
> 
> So along comes this and I can't resist. It has one _minor_ downside however: No neck. Or is that an upside? So here I am then, looking to add a neck with a custom carve ('55?). I guess I'm looking for input then: What would you suggest the next steps be? Is this a feasible idea or a just bad move altogether? Who/Where should I turn to for a custom neck built/installed for this bad boy? All idea and opinions are welcome and I'm not above having my judgement questioned if the notion seems far too fanciful...
> 
> ...


Where are you located? It would be nice to have a look at the body and you can check out some of the neck profiles I have already cut.










Cheers Peter.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Silvertone said:


> Where are you located? It would be nice to have a look at the body and you can check out some of the neck profiles I have already cut.
> 
> View attachment 331177
> 
> ...


this ^^^ is the way to go. 

beautiful


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Silvertone said:


> Where are you located? It would be nice to have a look at the body and you can check out some of the neck profiles I have already cut.
> 
> View attachment 331177
> 
> ...



Oh boy, now _that_ looks interesting @Silvertone 🙂 I'm in Gananoque but able to travel to make this work. I was very impressed with your work on the SGs btw Peter. Will send you a PM.

Ok, NOW I'm excited!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted constructive ideas regarding where to turn. I've been in touch with Peter and we'll see where that leads. Can keep folks posted via this thread if interested.


----------

